# Bébé qui ne supporte pas le tapis d’éveil



## lilia63 (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir les filles. 
J’espère que vous allez bien? 
Voilà je rencontre un soucis avec un bébé de bientôt 7mois.
Je l’ai en garde depuis fin août et depuis mes journée sont épuisantes (je plains aussi la petite de 17mois que j’ai en plus) Elle lui apporte des jouets. 😇
 Il hurle (du matin au soir) dès que je le pose sur le tapis d’éveil. Dans le transat (qui devient juste en taille et poids 10kg le pépère, le lit ou sur le matelas de change RAS mais le tapis une horreur !! J’arrive à avoir quelques moments de silence mais cela ne dure pas, mais il fait absolument rien. Ne cherche pas à ce retourner…. mais attrape les jouets. 
Je rencontre aussi un soucis car à la maison papa et maman le cale dans les coussins. J’ai bien fais comprendre que ça marchait pas comme ça, que c’était à lui d’apprendre à s’asseoir seul et que pour son développement c’était pas le top. 

Avez vous des solutions…? 🫣🙏🏻 
Désolé pour le pavé… Bonne soirée


----------



## Griselda (14 Novembre 2022)

le porter quand tu peux.
faire des jeux au sol avec lui pour qu'il comprenne qu'être couché ce n'est pas forcément que pour dormir ou être changé mais peut être un chouette moment d'échange avec Nounou ou avec ses Parents. Ré-expliquer aux PE ce que tu mets en place pour l'y encourager et expliquer les bienfaits de la motricité libre qui va lui permettre d'être mobile plus rapidement et en autonomie.


----------



## lilia63 (14 Novembre 2022)

Il pèse 10kg le porter tout le temps je ne peux pas… bien entendu essayé les jeux au sol et même le mettre sur le ventre. Mais c’est idem…. Il en devient rouge de colère et ne s’arrête que quand je le prends…. Question parents je leur explique que c’est pas l’aider…. tout les soirs lors des transmissions… 
Affaire à suivre !


----------



## lilia63 (14 Novembre 2022)

En tout cas merci Griselda d’avoir pris le temps de me répondre. ☺️


----------



## Griselda (14 Novembre 2022)

Tu dis que sur le tapis de change ça va? Commence par proposer des jeux avec lui allongé sur le dos quand il est sur ce tapis. Il rigole? Super, à présent je te propose la même chose au sol avec la copine. Il a besoin d'être enveloppé, rassuré par les échanges avec toi.


----------



## lilia63 (14 Novembre 2022)

Je vais tester ça …. 🤞🏻 Merci


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir...

Perso sur ce cas, très très fréquent, je vois plutôt le problème du "calage" par ces parents et sûrement le temps passé dans le transat.

Celà  a freiné sa motricité,  le petit monsieur est heureux on le met dans une position très sympa pour lui où il voit tout, mais sans savoir comment faire pour arriver dans cette position.

Il va falloir l'encourager à se retourner seul,  et oui rester proche de lui sans négliger la copine.

Courage,  il faut également que les parents s'investissent car sinon c'est beaucoup de temps perdu.


----------



## lilia63 (14 Novembre 2022)

Oui et je m’en rend compte encore plus le lundi matin…. Tout le we confortable dans les coussins du coup la semaine avec nounou ben c’est pas pareil et ça ne lui plaît pas…. Mais je vais tester toutes vos idées mémé si cela ne va pas être évident. 
Merci bonne soirée


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Novembre 2022)

Et pourquoi ne pas tester le tapis de change au sol et revenir tranquillou au tapis d'éveil ... je mettais aussi parfois les bébés dans une piscine (sans eau je précise ! 😅) et bien rembourrée dans le fond et avec les petits rebords peut-être serait-il plus en confiance ??? ... oui pas facile qd les parents n'en font qu'à leur tête et fichent tout par terre le travail de nounou !!! et Griselda 10kgs merci le dos !!! et la copine il ne faut pas non plus l'oublier ...


----------



## lilia63 (14 Novembre 2022)

bonsoir, l’idée du tapis de change part terre met aussi venue à l’idée…. 😅😉 A tester demain. Oh oui bien entendu la copine je ne l’oublie pas. Elle est souvent à ses côtés (avec surveillance) à lui faire des câlins….. 🥰 J’ai des moments avec elle quand le petit après tant d’efforts d’hurlements fait de bonnes siestes. 😴


----------



## MeliMelo (14 Novembre 2022)

J'ai un petit qui a un peu de mal aussi mais il peut tout de même rester plusieurs minutes en s'amusant sur le ventre (sa position préférée, il se retourne tout seul). Du coup il finit tout de même par fatiguer beaucoup et par chouiner. J'alterne beaucoup entre les genoux sur le tapis d'éveil, en jouant avec lui, puis laissé libre sur le tapis. Du coup ça va. Je pense aussi que trop de transat/portage/assis avec coussins ne facilitent pas la vie chez nous. Bon courage.


----------



## tonton78 (14 Novembre 2022)

Si les parents le calent sur des coussins pour l'asseoir, ben faites de même.... après tout, on donne notre projet d'accueil au début du contrat et la motricité libre devait être dans le votre.....combien de parents disent oui oui à l'entretien puis par la suite font l'inverse de la motricité libre ....ils n'en ont peut être même pas conscience qu'ils vous mettent en difficulté ainsi que leur enfant....donc si la position assise lui plaît et que c'est ce que ses parents veulent et bien moi je ferai comme les parents...car à partir du moment où ils font tout autrement que la motricité libre, l'enfant sera en décalage entre ce que ses parents proposent et ce que vous proposez....le but étant que l'enfant soit bien et heureux....passez son temps à hurler au sol ne lui permettra pas d'investir la mobilité de son corps ....peut être quand il appréciera les moments chez vous, même s'il est assis.... petit à petit vous pourrez l'emmener de nouveau vers une position au sol plus en adéquation avec ses capacités actuelles


----------



## Orlhad (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Très certainement le fait d'assoir ce bébé qui pose problème. Il préfère sans doute cette position mais étant incapable de l'adopter seul réclame l'intervention d'un adulte. C'est vraiment symptomatique des enfants qui sont "stimulés" sur le plan moteur.

Le placer systématiquement assis risque d'aggraver la situation à court terme car cet enfant sera en difficulté pour acquérir les gestes nécessaires à la mobilité. Coincé par le poids de son propre corps et le déséquilibre de sa tête, il y a des chances qu'il reste très statique, voire qu'il tombe en arrière s'il n'est plus suffisamment calé. Comme tous les enfants, il finira par y arriver mais l'expérience risque d'être assez moyenne pour tout le monde dans l'intervalle.

Il est nécessaire que les parents soient en adéquation avec vos méthodes. Si vous faites le choix de placer les enfants au sol et de les laisser en motricité libre, il semble indispensable qu'ils soient sur la même longueur d'onde. Personnellement, je commencerai par le dialogue en expliquant mon approche et l'intérêt de placer des bébés au sol sans intervenir. Beaucoup de parents font des maladresses par méconnaissance et sont très sensibles à ce genre d'arguments si l'on explique que c'est dans l'intérêt de leur enfant. Et dans le leur s'ils ne sont pas contraints de l'assister régulièrement. Aujourd'hui, c'est un point que j'aborde dés le premier entretien. Par la suite, j'en rajoute plusieurs couches au fil du développement pour en démontrer la pertinence. Et ça marche : les parents sont enchantés de voir leur petit évoluer en toute autonomie et c'est franchement plus zen pour tout le monde.


----------



## Tatayoyo (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour. Si les parents ont fait le choix du calage coussin pourquoi ne pas suivre... Mon petit de 9mois tient parfaitement assis, se met sur le ventre et se retourne et les parents l'ont calé à 7 mois. Je suis aussi pour la motricité libre mais je m adapte à ce que aime l'enfant. Après tous mes enfants de 40ans ont été calés comme vous dites et ont fait du 4 pattes à 7mois et ont marché entre 10 et 11mois et pas de séquelles 😊. Il ne faut pas être rigide sur nos méthodes je pense


----------



## lilia63 (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour et merci à toutes pour vos retours. 
Perso l’idée de le caler dans les coussins comme à la maison ne m’enchante pas… On ne m’a pas appris ça quand c’était en CAP et oui tout les soirs j’ai le même discours avec la maman au sujet d’être caler assis dans les coussins. Que la maman vienne dans quelque temps me dire que son enfant n’évolue pas normalement chez moi je lui dirais le reste!! Non mais!! Bonne semaine à vous toute


----------



## zelande (15 Novembre 2022)

Perso, j'alternerais les positions assises en étant calé et allongé sur le tapis, un peu sur la chaise haute ( réglée au plus bas), les sièges d'éveil, ....
Les enfants aiment la variété. Certes, la motricité libre est un plus, mais il ne faut pas être rigide et suivre à la lettre les nouvelles méthodes ( pas si nouvelles que ça d'ailleurs), en jetant au feu les anciennes qui ont aussi fait leur preuves.
Combien de génération de bébés ont été " calés" et ont tout de même réussi à se déplacer et à marcher à un âge "normal" !!
être assis et calé n'est sans doute pas l'idéal, mais un enfant qui hurle à longueur de temps, c'est également loin de l'être.
Sachons nous adapter à chaque enfant et nous libérer du diktat des puers, pédopsy et autres qui croient avoir fait la découverte du siècle en matière d'éducation, quand on sait que ce qui est conseillé maintenant sera obsolète dans 10 ans.
Il faut piocher dans tout ce qu'on lit, entend, avons vécu. Rien n'est forcément entièrement mauvais et rien n'est à 100% bon. Ce qui fonctionne avec X ne fonctionnera pas avec Y.
Ce petit aime être assis, ses parents le calent avec des coussins, et bien proposez lui cela de temps en temps, ne serait ce que pour avoir un peu de répit et que lui parvienne à apprécier ces moments


----------



## Ariv42 (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour
Ma fille a 20 ans et a 5 mois elle tenait assise calée dans les coussins et sur ses grosses fesses.
A 12 ans elle avait une scoliose et a 14 un corset 
A l'époque il n'y avait pas de motricité libre, on n'en parlait pas 
Quand je raconte ça aux parents ils comprennent mieux l'intérêt pour leur enfant de muscler son dos avant de solliciter la colonne 
Bonne journée


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

La motricité libre sert à l'acquisition de la confiance en soi , à l'acquisition de l'autonomie.
Ce bb est déjà lourd. Il tient de part sa gravité,  et avec l'aide des coussins.

Que se passe-t-il lorsqu'il bascule, ce qui doit arriver ? Chute qu'il ne comprends pas, et dont il ne sait pas ensuite se défaire s'il se retrouve sur le dos ou le ventre je suppose...

Il doit forcer en permanence sur ses muscles et son squelette pour maintenir son équilibre. 

Oui tous les enfants ont leur rhytme propre, mais de par mes observations et celles de mes collègues, les enfants laissés en motricité libre sont plus assurés ensuite dans leurs déplacements,  leurs  capacités à se mettre debout seuls etc..

Lisez et transmettez l'article : pourquoi il ne faut pas asseoir les bb.

Ce petit a déjà ses temps d'éveil sur les genoux ou dans le transat, on ne va pas encore lui rajouter une position non naturelle pour lui et ultra fatigante de surcroît.


----------



## Griselda (15 Novembre 2022)

Lilia63, je te comprends mais comme en toute chose il convient de demarrer de ce sait faire le bébé, ce qu'il aime pour l'amener petit à petit à ce que nous voulons nous adulte.
Il est contre productif de contraindre bébé à hurler toute la journée parce que la bonne methode que tu emploie ne lui convient pas.
Parler aux Parents pour tout bien expliquer, leur transmettre quelques liens internet qui explique en quoi consiste la motricité libre et ses avantages pour qu'ils en soient convaincus eux aussi. Cela leur montrera que ce n'est pas que toi qui le dis.
Il faut comprendre que souvent le Parent peut croire que son bébé évolue mieux s'il est assis plutôt qu'en position à se trainer au sol or, c'est l'inverse. Il faut comprendre aussi qu'en tant que Parent c'est souvent difficile de resister à la pression de son bébé qui manifeste sa frustration sans lui apporter une solution prete à l'emploi. C'est la frustration du bébé qui le pousse à évoluer mais c'est dure d'y assister.

Dans le même temps leur proposer, comme toi, d'inverser la vapeur petit à petit car si tu leur dit qu'ils doivent de but en blanc laisser leur petit allongé au sol même s'il crie, ils te diront "oui oui" mais n'en feront rien car c'est insupportable, encore plus pour un Parent qui s'en trouvera ses entrailles retournés et pas juste ses tympans.
Ce qui peut être aussi une bonne idée est d'essayer le plus souvent possible de remplacer les coussins cales par les jambe de l'adulte et ce pour 2 raisons:
- le Parent ou Nounou accompagnera le basculement de bébé quand ça se produira pour amener bébé à accepter de rester quelques instants au sol sans qu'il ne le vive comme une mauvaise expérience
- l'adulte (le Parent en particulier) trouvera le courage de laisser son bébé evoluer au sol car sinon il serait contraints de rester collé à lui ce qui n'est pas toujours possible, bien sur


----------



## zelande (15 Novembre 2022)

Mes filles ont 23 et 20 ans, elles ont aussi été calées pour tenir assises et tout va bien. elles tenaient assises seules , de mémoire, à 7/8 mois, la grande a marché à 13 mois, l'autre plus tard, mais hyper laxe. elles ont fait du sport, danse et équitation. Donc je ne pense pas que le fait d'être, de temps en temps ( pas toute la journée), calé contre des coussins soit dangereux. Sauf si problème sous jacent


----------



## MeliMelo (15 Novembre 2022)

J'allais dire comme Griselda, plutôt que le calage avec coussins, proposer les genoux/jambes sur le tapis d'éveil, en alternance avec motricité libre. Pour un tout petit 100 % motricité libre c'est déjà fatigant, alors pour un petit qui n'y a jamais été habitué, je peux comprendre que ce soit difficile pour lui. Il faut savoir trouver le juste équilibre entre la motricité libre, les genoux où l'enfant est plus secure, le portage, la poussette (balades) et les temps assis pour les repas (genoux ou transat) (je ne compte pas les temps de repos). Chaque enfant aura un curseur différent, c'est à nous de trouver leur "juste équilibre" et qui n'est pas figé dans le temps qui plus est.


----------

